# Hi all



## Sminkypinky (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi. Just introducing myself. I've been reading/looking at all the great pics for a while (hours in fact) and, being thoroughly entertained by your wit and enthusiasm, I have decided to register, so hello and merry xmas to all.

I have all manner of questions for you, but I'll look to put them in the right places.

2001 'Arrow Grey' Mk1 TT at the mo, but thinking of buying a new Mk2


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Sminkypinky said:


> Hi. Just introducing myself. I've been reading/looking at all the great pics for a while (hours in fact) and, being thoroughly entertained by your wit and enthusiasm, I have decided to register, so hello and merry xmas to all.
> 
> I have all manner of questions for you, but I'll look to put them in the right places.
> 
> 2001 'Arrow Grey' Mk1 TT at the mo, but thinking of buying a new Mk2


Welcome to the world of TT, see if you find the most hilarious note on Mk1 TT, about how one member hates their husband because he wanted to trade it in for a new Q5.

We are a friendly site, enjoy it.

BTW Interesting name, SminkyPinky, what does it mean? or what is it?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the fourm


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum 

Paul


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sminkypinky (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.



> BTW Interesting name, SminkyPinky, what does it mean? or what is it?


Just 1st thing that came to my head. Doesn't mean anything; it's off the Fast Show.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sminkypinky (Dec 23, 2009)

Picture of my current TT. I love it to bits but I want the new shape now so it may have to go soon.

2001 Y reg. Less than 30,000 miles


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

